# Vacuum sealed corks



## tonyt (May 12, 2014)

I received my custom corks Thursday and vacuum sealed them 45 to a bag today. It worked just fine, I hope it doesn't negatively effect the corks over time.


----------



## littlefootwines (May 12, 2014)

Thats a neat deal dont see why it would affect them.

Shane


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 12, 2014)

I plan to do the same. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.

I'll probably keep a couple hundred in a corkidor too.

Edit: how long do you expect the 1,000 corks to last?


----------



## tonyt (May 12, 2014)

I use about 300 number 9 corks per year. So they will last three years unless I share half with a cousin.


----------

